# Trying to contact Darius from pharmacomstore



## Liv1234 (Jan 6, 2017)

Pls could someone put me in touch with him re recent order


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 7, 2017)

Just e-mail or PM them brother


----------



## will343 (Jun 1, 2017)

what his email ? im trying to reach darius also an how I pm him


----------



## MCO (Jul 17, 2017)

Can use web site, Vlad always willing to help.


----------



## JRA (Aug 27, 2017)

MCO said:


> Can use web site, Vlad always willing to help.



I personally find Vlad to be a douche bag. Just my experience only.


----------



## Grozny (Sep 8, 2017)

personally I dont like anything that comes from Moldova, probably only bitches are genuine


----------



## ROID (Sep 11, 2017)

They do have some fine women.

A particular product produced there is underdosed garbage. Damn nice looking vials and packaging.


----------

